# Dremel 750-02 Minimite VS Dremel 761-03 Pet Nail Grooming Tool



## Lori612 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I have a 7 month old shih tzu named Maddi. I get really nervous each time I have to clip her nails. Her nails are black so I can't see the quick. I have never cut her quick but sometimes when I clip her nails she will make a painful sound like I hurt her. I am looking into getting a Dremel rotary nail grooming tool but don't know which one to get. I have been looking at the Dremel 750-02 Minimite and the Dremel 761-03 Pet Nail Grooming Tool. I was thinking because I have a small dog I would get the Dremel Minimite because it's smaller. I also don't know which sanding drums I would use on my dog. The Dremel Minimite comes with the 1/2" sanding drum and the Dremel Pet comes with both the 1/4" and 1/2" sanding drums. Can I use both sizes on a shih tzu's nails or is the 1/2" for larger dogs only? Has anyone tried either or both tools and which one would you recommend for a shih tzu? Are these tools recommended for shih tzu's or is there a better tool out there? I am also in Canada so I would like to find a place in Canada that sells the tools at a good price. If you have any suggestions please let me know. So far I have found one place in Canada that has the Dremel Minimite and that's Ren's Pet's. Their price is $55.95 CND plus taxes. I have not found a place in Canada that sells the Dremel Pet. 

xoxo,
Lori


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Because your dog is small, you won't have to worry about needing alot of power, so I would go with the mini mite. The sanding drums size makes no difference really, it just the size of the sandpaper drum. You want a medium/fine sandpaper, not the coarse. Just be sure you don't get her hair caught in the drum when you are filing. That is why I like the cordless, they stop if you get hair caught, the corded ones dont'...and rip the hair out. Ouch.


----------



## Lori612 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thx for the info! I put myself on a waitlist at Ren's for the Dremel Minimite. I hope they don't take too long to get it in.


----------



## pringle1027 (Dec 17, 2008)

Lori612 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a 7 month old shih tzu named Maddi. I get really nervous each time I have to clip her nails. Her nails are black so I can't see the quick. I have never cut her quick but sometimes when I clip her nails she will make a painful sound like I hurt her. I am looking into getting a Dremel rotary nail grooming tool but don't know which one to get. I have been looking at the Dremel 750-02 Minimite and the Dremel 761-03 Pet Nail Grooming Tool. I was thinking because I have a small dog I would get the Dremel Minimite because it's smaller. I also don't know which sanding drums I would use on my dog. The Dremel Minimite comes with the 1/2" sanding drum and the Dremel Pet comes with both the 1/4" and 1/2" sanding drums. Can I use both sizes on a shih tzu's nails or is the 1/2" for larger dogs only? Has anyone tried either or both tools and which one would you recommend for a shih tzu? Are these tools recommended for shih tzu's or is there a better tool out there? I am also in Canada so I would like to find a place in Canada that sells the tools at a good price. If you have any suggestions please let me know. So far I have found one place in Canada that has the Dremel Minimite and that's Ren's Pet's. Their price is $55.95 CND plus taxes. I have not found a place in Canada that sells the Dremel Pet.
> 
> ...


Lori:
You can buy the Dremel Minimite 750-02 on Amazon for $20.67 with free shipping for orders over $25. I'm ordering one for our dogs as the reviews were very good. 
Good luck.
Penny


----------



## Lori612 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Penny,

Thx for the info. I actually already bought it locally from Ren's.

xoxo,
Lori


----------



## mellotune (Mar 11, 2007)

I bought the Dremel 750-02 Minimite a few months ago and I love it! My toy poodle was scared at the sound at first but now she doesn't mind it anymore since she knows it doesn't hurt her! It's rechargeble and each charge lasts quite a long time.


----------

